# I recieved my first Komrad Kamara today....



## sniper x (Sep 8, 2018)

I went and did it. Ordered a Zorki 4K from the USSR. I heard these are great cameras and being a rangefinder LOVER I decided to look for one. I found a TON on EBAY and made a make offer deal. The seller wanted 90.00, I offered 50 and he took it. The camera was stated to be in excellent condition and had the case, a silver version of the Jupiter 8 f2 50mm lens, and a standard lens cap and strap. I went for it. I had heard these take three to four weeks to arrive from Kiev, but mine was here in a little over a week, 8 days to be exact. I spent about an hour going over it cleaning it completely and lubing it in the needed areas. It is indeed in excellent condition. 

I love this thing already. Especially the feature that should have been on EVERY SLR, rangefinder, or other camera the DIOPTER! Why didn't every manufacturer do this? 

Here is my take so far,

nice bright viewfinder and easy to focus patch, Nice feel and balance to the camera, smooth operation on the lens and honestly the whole camera. NICE LOOKS, very vintage looks and feel. 

I loaded a rool of T Max 400 and we shall see how well the camera works in the next few days.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2018)

sniper x said:


> I went and did it. Ordered a Zorki 4K from the USSR. I heard these are great cameras and being a rangefinder LOVER I decided to look for one. I found a TON on EBAY and made a make offer deal. The seller wanted 90.00, I offered 50 and he took it. The camera was stated to be in excellent condition and had the case, a silver version of the Jupiter 8 f2 50mm lens, and a standard lens cap and strap. I went for it. I had heard these take three to four weeks to arrive from Kiev, but mine was here in a little over a week, 8 days to be exact. I spent about an hour going over it cleaning it completely and lubing it in the needed areas. It is indeed in excellent condition.
> 
> I love this thing already. Especially the feature that should have been on EVERY SLR, rangefinder, or other camera the DIOPTER! Why didn't every manufacturer do this?
> 
> ...


can't wait to see some images.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 8, 2018)

I look forward to your results.....


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 8, 2018)

Cool.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow-there are a LOT of inexpensive Zorki's for sale on eBay! Here's a page filled with them!
zorki 4k | eBay


----------



## snowbear (Sep 8, 2018)

Looking forward to the first pics.
BTW, there's no such thing as the USSR, anymore.


----------



## john.margetts (Sep 8, 2018)

They certainly are excellent cameras. I entirely agree about the eye piece dioptre - it saves getting my glasses scratched by the viscious serrated eye piece.

And, yes, no USSR any more - Kiev is in Ukraine.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 8, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Looking forward to the first pics.
> BTW, there's no such thing as the USSR, anymore.


Which is true, but the camera(s) were made in the USSR.


----------



## sniper x (Sep 8, 2018)

Yes, I'm aware the USSR thing LOL! I was kidding around since the camera is so old it was made when there was a USSR......even says ussr as the place of manufacture.


----------



## sniper x (Sep 9, 2018)

Камера Zorki 4K сделана в СССР. 
Я люблю свою камеру Zorki 4K


----------



## sniper x (Sep 9, 2018)

A couple snaps from my old 40D with kit lens.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice picture of the Zorki! I also like seeing the lens detail shot. Like the color toning on these shots.


----------

